# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  3D Printing Research

## 3DResearcher

Hello, 

I am currently conducting research for an academic paper regarding the competitive advantages 3D printing can offer manufacturing. I have prepared a short survey to help with my research. If you are willing to participate please could you get back to me as soon as you are able.

I look forward to hearing from you,
Joshua Mudway

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Toss that thing my way!

I love surveys.

----------

